# Vinyl is lifting up on really thin cuts



## isanabria79 (May 18, 2012)

Hello.. Before is start just let me say that I'm pretty new to all of this vinyl cutting stuff... Well like the description says and you can see on the picture the vinyl is lifting up on really thin cuts. but when i cut it on regular decal vinyl they same image comes out great. I'm using a 45 degree blade on it with the default offset value and i increased the pressure because this looks thicker then decal vinyl.. the heat transfer material im using is Gecko Flex Sport PVC 19" that i got at Mclogan here in Anaheim. Thank you for any suggestions


----------



## isanabria79 (May 18, 2012)

Sorry about the over size picture. still learning how to use the forums :/


----------



## tymbo (Jul 14, 2010)

I am still new at this as well. I was having the same problem and the issue was that the blade was sticking to far out of the blade holder. It should only cut through 2 sheets of regular notebook paper when properly adjusted. Then adjust the pressure from there. Also it could be a dull blade or the tip is broken. Hopefully this will help.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

the blade should extend from the blade holder about a credit card width. You might also want to look at the graphic and see if it is lifting in areas where there are sharp corners etc. If so, try adjusting your cut speed down and/or trying to smooth out the corners if the graphic allows for it.


----------



## isanabria79 (May 18, 2012)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> the blade should extend from the blade holder about a credit card width. You might also want to look at the graphic and see if it is lifting in areas where there are sharp corners etc. If so, try adjusting your cut speed down and/or trying to smooth out the corners if the graphic allows for it.


I think i have the blade length at about half of width of a credit card. The spots its doing that are the end of the swirls ill check them out in illustrator and make them a little round instead of them ending at a point. Ill have to do some research on how to adjust the speed of the plotter.. I have an older Vinyl Express Lynx :/


----------



## Mabuzi (Jul 3, 2007)

Round the corner of all graphics if you can. I use Illustrator to do it. Makes weeding and printing fine lines so less headache. Do it!! Trust me.

If you have live traced artwork sometimes the plotter will do a repeat cut on the insides of letters.


----------

